# Windows down with keyfob



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

I know that many new cars these days have the capability to put the windows down if you hold the keyfob unlock button after the 2nd time you press it. I know that Nissan does this and has done so for many years. So why don't the Frontiers have that capability? Does anyone know if the Titans do (I know Infiniti's do...they can even roll them back up if you do the same procedure with the Lock button on the keyfob).

I ordered the Service Manual for the Frontier off of eBay: eBay Motors: 2005-2007 NISSAN FRONTIER SHOP SERVICE REPAIR MANUAL (item 280159331212 end time Oct-05-07 19:43:32 PDT)

There is no mention of the windows with the keyfob thing in the manual, which I interpret to mean that its not an option from the dealer. So, I was trying to figure out how to do this on my own. To me, it seems like simply splicing the "Unlock all doors" wire from the BCM to the Windows Down wires, but I'm sure it isn't that simple. My guess is that the Unlock wire won't provide enough power to unlock the doors and roll down the windows. Any electrical guys out there have an idea how to do this? I'd like to learn more about the electrical system anyway.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> I know that many new cars these days have the capability to put the windows down if you hold the keyfob unlock button after the 2nd time you press it. I know that Nissan does this and has done so for many years. So why don't the Frontiers have that capability? Does anyone know if the Titans do (I know Infiniti's do...they can even roll them back up if you do the same procedure with the Lock button on the keyfob).
> 
> I ordered the Service Manual for the Frontier off of eBay: eBay Motors: 2005-2007 NISSAN FRONTIER SHOP SERVICE REPAIR MANUAL (item 280159331212 end time Oct-05-07 19:43:32 PDT)
> 
> There is no mention of the windows with the keyfob thing in the manual, which I interpret to mean that its not an option from the dealer. So, I was trying to figure out how to do this on my own. To me, it seems like simply splicing the "Unlock all doors" wire from the BCM to the Windows Down wires, but I'm sure it isn't that simple. My guess is that the Unlock wire won't provide enough power to unlock the doors and roll down the windows. Any electrical guys out there have an idea how to do this? I'd like to learn more about the electrical system anyway.


I believe the Titan does. A friend with a Titan told me about it so I tried it on the Frontier -- NOTHING 

I told my brother about it and he told his son-in-law who has a Titan and he was impressed when it put the windows down with the remote. Nice feature.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I wouldn't know how to do this, but how about making it so the Panic button is changed so it lowers the windows?


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*I have that feature on my 02 Maxima but not on my 06 LE. I guess they wanted to save a few bucks at Nissan. I don't know of any way to install them on the truck.*_


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you. I have been going crazy wondering why my 06 LE won't lower the windows with the remote after a buddy of mine with a Murano showed me how it works on his. Dirty ba$tard! 

Another question. My turn signals flash when i lock the car, but not when I unlock it. the book says they should flash once when it unlocks but all that comes on are the interior lights and the lights over the bed. Is this correct or do I need to take it back to the dealer.

thanks

Al


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

aslondon said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. I have been going crazy wondering why my 06 LE won't lower the windows with the remote after a buddy of mine with a Murano showed me how it works on his. Dirty ba$tard!
> 
> Another question. My turn signals flash when i lock the car, but not when I unlock it. the book says they should flash once when it unlocks but all that comes on are the interior lights and the lights over the bed. Is this correct or do I need to take it back to the dealer.
> 
> ...


_*You're welcome. If it bothers you that much you should have them take a look at it. Mine do flash once when I unlock the door using the remote and twice when I lock with it.*_


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

My lights flash once when arming, and twice when unarming. Try hitting the unlock button TWICE, maybe it'll flash your lights. I know in some vehicles, they will only flash if you hit the UNARM button twice.


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

That's what I thought, It's just that it's not right the way it is.

Al


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

Just found the solution. If I have the horn silenced the lights don't flash when I unlock. When I activate the horn, it also flashes the lights when I unlock! 

Al


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

hehe glad you figured it out on your own! =)

I hate stuff like that, it drives me nutts if i cant figure it out and I have to ask for help. But thats what were here for!


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

It drives me nuts!:wtf:


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Hopefully I can figure out most of it without too much bother. BTW Nice Forum, I'll be here often!

Again Thanks

Al


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

aslondon said:


> Just found the solution. If I have the horn silenced the lights don't flash when I unlock. When I activate the horn, it also flashes the lights when I unlock!
> 
> Al


_*You left out a couple of details in your first post.*_


----------



## aslondon (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes I did - sorry. At that point, since the owners manual, did not indicate so, I did not put the two pieces of info together. Another example of poor technical writing in the owners manual  

Al


----------

